# Summer camp



## Linaif (9 d ago)

Hello! Any recommendations for fun summer camps that are run in English please (would be nice to have a German language Learning component but not necessary) preferably somewhere in the south?

Thank you!


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

No recommendations but the internet is your friend here. What age of child? We had our child in camps in Germany at ages 8 and 10. They had some German so she could cope with the language, it wasn't a problem - there is no better way to learn than full immersion. Overall a really good experience and very inexpensive. (The camp was just north of Berlin, and the company based in Berlin. I forget the name, it was a long time ago.)


----------

